# Things that drive Apple and/or Mac fans nuts



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

1.Steve Job instead of Steve Jobs
2. Referring to Apple Computer as Mac
3. referring to a Mac as a MAC
to a lesser degree
4. Ipod (or I-anything for that matter)
5. can you use the internet(s) with a Mac?
6. How can you have a computer and not use Windows? Are you using Line-ux?
7. I use Windows Me. (not M.E.)

Any others you want to add?:lmao:


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Yawn, so what else is new?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Yawn, so what else is new?


Hey, don't be mean...JPL is a new Neighbour, just expressing.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

And the number 1 choice: MS Windows. ;-)


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Pelao said:


> Hey, don't be mean...JPL is a new Neighbour, just expressing.


Well, I.m "just expressing" also


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

JPL said:


> Yawn, so what else is new?


I can add that this is one of the things that drives me nuts.
Show some respect.


----------



## timothy (May 3, 2006)

"what antivirus are you running?"

and you have to honestly reply "none" 

never needed to. ever


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

"macs are great... if you're doing graphics..."


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

timothy said:


> "what antivirus are you running?"
> and you have to honestly reply "none"
> never needed to. ever



And that look they give you when you say you don't run antivirus.
(That look that labels you a 'NUT ... CRAZY')


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

rondini said:


> 4. Ipod (or I-anything for that matter)


I see it all the time in newspapers. ITunes, IPod  
And then Microsoft Word always wants to capitalize the ' i '.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

'Hi, I'm a windows user, but I have an iPod.'

'Tell me _why_ I should use a Mac'

'My PC can do that'


----------



## scagooch (Oct 29, 2005)

"it's not Compatible with anything"


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Typical questions from a PC user.

"Photoshop?"
"Yes"
"Word?"
"Yes"
"Excel?"
"Yes"
"Oh but it can't do Macromedia can it?"
"MACromedia runs on a Mac."
"Oh hm... you're sure it can do Photoshop?"
"Positive"


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

DBerG said:


> I can add that this is one of the things that drives me nuts.
> Show some respect.


Comming from you? Humm


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

"Well it's pretty...."
"How come this costs so much more than that Dell? (the baseline 256mb ram one )"
"Apple changes hardware/software too much/quickly"(my boss *sigh*)
"Why is a 1.x/2GHz so cool? My PC is a 3.x GHz"
"How come it only has 512MB of RAM?"


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Didn't Bill Gates bail-out Apple in the 90's? 
or
Didn't Bill Gates buy Apple in the 90's?


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

OS X... versus OS 10.
Not so major, but annoying.

And those fun people who go.. does it have UBS ports? (Yes, I meant to write UBS)

And... what's Firewire? What's it good for? ...Can't UBS do that?

Sigh.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Didn't Bill Gates bail-out Apple in the 90's?
> or
> Didn't Bill Gates buy Apple in the 90's?


Oh yes, that one. Very annoying.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

"If Macs are so great, how come everyone uses PCs?" from a friends dad after said friend was trynig to convince him to buy a Mac after a 3 hour long distance call where he tried to fix his dad's PC.


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

JPL
If you don’t have anything nice to say, don’t say anything at all


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Oliver_G said:


> JPL
> If you don’t have anything nice to say, don’t say anything at all


You want me to curtail my freedom of speech/posting? Not very liberal of you. Besides, I am just in that mood today.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jesus STOP THE MADNESS and let's have some FUN 

This is a completely worthless thread, and that's perfectly FINE. Those who wish to piss away five minutes of their life in here can do so. Those who do not have the freedom to occupy themselves in other, more productive ways.

One that REALLY bugs me as avra pointed out was calling OS 10 "OS ex".  GOD I hate that. It makes it sound like XP's poor cousin. Meanwhile -- technologically at least -- the opposite is true.

The other for me is the "Doesn't Microsoft own Apple now?" line. :yikes:


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

timothy said:


> "what antivirus are you running?"
> 
> and you have to honestly reply "none"
> 
> never needed to. ever


My XP box doesn't have AV software on it either. And I haven't gotten I virus in a couple years.


----------



## Oliver_G (May 9, 2005)

It is just curtious to not make a forum a negative place.
It is unfortunate that you are "in that mood today."
Try reading the Forum Rules
"ehMac sets out to be a *positive *online community "
"ehMac Citizens are encouraged to be a *positive *force in the community"
"There's really just one main rule at ehMac: *Be Nice!* "


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oliver_G said:


> It is just curtious to not make a forum a negative place.
> It is unfortunate that you are "in that mood today."
> Try reading the Forum Rules
> "ehMac sets out to be a *positive *online community "
> ...



And then, there's thread crapping and hijacking.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know about you guys, but I absolutely hate when Mac blogs report on Mac OS X updates as:
"Apple releases Mac OS X.4.6 update"
Why is it so hard for them to understand "Mac OS X" is the product's name, "10.4.6" is the version number???


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

9mmCensor said:


> My XP box doesn't have AV software on it either. And I haven't gotten I virus in a couple years.


I'd be curious to hear how you know that for sure if you don't run any anti-virus software. Most viruses don't throw up a dialog box announcing themselves as they are installed.

Back on topic....

The "MS bailed out Apple" one is definitely a topper for me. Something else that drives me nuts... about 2 or 3 times a year somebody sends me a link to that infamous video clip of that very abnoxious idiot spouting lies about the Mac and how it "killed his inner child".


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

joltguy said:


> Something else that drives me nuts... about 2 or 3 times a year somebody sends me a link to that infamous video clip of that very abnoxious idiot spouting lies about the Mac and how it "killed his inner child".


LOL! Yeah I've seen that one a million times -- but hey it IS at least funny and well done. there's a STUPID switch parody done by some knob from drunkengamer.com that is just UN-funny. I don't mind a switcher parody -- even one that rips into Apple -- if it is at least well done and well... funny.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> STOP THE MADNESS and let's have some FUN
> 
> This is a completely worthless thread, and that's perfectly FINE. Those who wish to piss away five minutes of their life in here can do so. Those who do not have the freedom to occupy themselves in other, more productive ways.


:clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

moonsocket, BABY! PLEASE!! That Ballmer avatar!

The horror... the horror...


----------



## avra (Aug 3, 2005)

How about when non-mac users put i in front of every single Apple product?
Like "Can I have an iShuffle?" or how about "Can I see the iMac Mini?"
...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

avra said:


> How about when non-mac users put i in front of every single Apple product?
> Like "Can I have an iShuffle?" or how about "Can I see the iMac Mini?"
> ...


or other comapnies jumping on the "i" bandwagon. Go ahead and Google just about any word -- but put an "i" before it:

iDog

iBoat

iHammer

iPics

iRun

iPants

And on and on it goes...


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Most common one I hear:
"Oh, I'd get a Mac, if they weren't so expensive!"
...usually said after they've already had their Dell serviced in-shop, and then in-home by expensive on-site techs a few times.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> moonsocket, BABY! PLEASE!! That Ballmer avatar!
> 
> The horror... the horror...


My eyes, my eyes... I'll never get that picture out of my head!

This one isn't Mac specific, but I can't stand it when people mix up PCI-X and PCI-Express.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

SoyMac said:


> Most common one I hear:
> "Oh, I'd get a Mac, if they weren't so expensive!"
> ...usually said after they've already had their Dell serviced in-shop, and then in-home by expensive on-site techs a few times.



Enter Groovetube...


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

SoyMac said:


> Most common one I hear:
> "Oh, I'd get a Mac, if they weren't so expensive!"


Or just after they've told you they've had to completely reinstall their Windows OS and all their apps to get rid of all the viruses and malware on the computer.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

The degree of ignorance among the people at large about things Apple drives me nuts.

Standing outside the Apple Store in Regent Street last October, I heard a guy, passing with his family, declare "Oh look. It's the iPod shop!"


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> moonsocket, BABY! PLEASE!! That Ballmer avatar!
> 
> The horror... the horror...


BUT HE'S SO DARN SEXY~!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Heart said:


> I see it all the time in newspapers. ITunes, IPod
> And then Microsoft Word always wants to capitalize the ' i '.


Unfortunately, that's CP style. Newspapers in Canada follow it very strictly. We had this discussion because an article in my section last week mentioned the iPod. The managing editor showed me in our CP styleguide how you write iPod, and it's IPod... Journalists aren't supposed to bow to corporate naming conventions, or some junk like that.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Oliver_G said:


> It is just curtious to not make a forum a negative place.
> It is unfortunate that you are "in that mood today."
> Try reading the Forum Rules
> "ehMac sets out to be a *positive *online community "
> ...


Yeah, what that idiot Oliver said! Everyone, BE NICE!!!




  :lmao:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

T-hill said:


> Yeah, what that idiot Oliver said! Everyone, BE NICE!!!




YEAH OR I'LL CUT YER HEADS OFF. ALL OF YA!!

  :lmao:


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> YEAH OR I'LL CUT YER HEADS OFF. ALL OF YA!!
> 
> :lmao:


Hey jerk, you wanna take this outside!?


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*The Avatar from Hell*

Er … Moonsocket, what's the brown stripe down the middle of his tongue?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Er … Moonsocket, what's the brown stripe down the middle of his tongue?


Thats not his tongue!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*.*



> Thats not his tongue!


Holy frijoles! :yikes:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Oddballs dancing about screaming "Developers!"


----------



## Dimitri12 (Feb 18, 2006)

I had posted a whole topic on the Developers!

Ah the memories of youth


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

groovetube said:


> "macs are great... if you're doing graphics..."



or audio recording


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, BREATHE, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers.

GIVE IT UP FOR ME!!! WHO SAID SIT DOWN?!?!?!?!


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

"its too hot"
"its whining"
"its not straight"
"its glossy"
"its matte"
"the keys are too big"
"the keys are too small"
"where's the right click button?"
"it sucks because it has integrated graphics"
"its too expensive"
"it sucks no firewire800"
"its too expensive"
"it sucks no DVD-DL"
"its too expensive"

etc...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Aero said:


> "its too hot"
> "its whining"
> "its not straight"
> "its glossy"
> ...


Awesome, going after the Mac users that tick off other Mac users.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Awesome, going after the Mac users that tick off other Mac users.



Its like this:

Those who doesnt have a mac and diss it are close minded and ignorant. They judge it before even trying it, if you tried it and didn't like it then you are welcome to your opinion and everyone can respect that. But if you talk sht about mac and haven't even tried it yet then you are a fool(thats what I think). It goes both ways as well. Mac is not perfect neither is Windows... period.

Those who own a mac and complains about it are so picky and they can't be satisfied. Whatever apple do they will complain at every single things. When they release the next version of MBP which has 64bit merom (Hopefully). They will complain that it still uses the same chipset as the 32bit yonah. Hear it a couple of times, thats ok... I ignore them after the 3rd time they complain about it. Accept it for what it is. A machine that can do what you want to do, you don't need a perfect laptop. You need something that works for you. If you complain at every single fault that it has then don't buy it, move on wait for the next one. If you don't like the next one then wait for the next one and goodluck waiting for your "perfect" computer.

Well thats my opinion....What does everyone have that no one wants... their opinion


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> moonsocket, BABY! PLEASE!! That Ballmer avatar!
> 
> The horror... the horror...


:clap:


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

*WOW 6 pages of posts*

SAdly, only 3 of them are on topic. <sigh>


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*.*

Including yours, R.  

On topic: A good proportion of pupils and staff at the school I last taught in were of the opinion that 'Apples' were difficult to use.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Whenever a new Mac is introduced ... there are always the complainers who expect the machine to have X,Y,Z feature that typically only shows up in machines at a much higher price point ... 

Apple could put a QUADRO FX 4500 card in a MacBook and some would still belly ache.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

*Things that drive this Apple fan nuts...*

1. Microsoft bashing
2. Windows bashing
3. Misconceptions or exagerations regarding viruses, spyware and malware on PCs (true they all exist, but my experience has been that it's NOT that bad)
4. Dell bashing

Ironically, my "things that drive me nuts" are in the same spirit as the "if you don't have anything nice to say" subplot that exists in this same thread!


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

Gulp!!

MacGeek, you're just too fair-minded. A true Mac-man.

How about:

5. Ballmer ridiculing?

I can't stand that.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

*response to bitching about this thread*

JPL- forum title is "anything Mac and iPod" 

Also, check my join date here. Not post-happy like some, but been around a while. Not exactly a new neighbour.

Snapple etc. thanks for pointing out my off topic post in my own thread, ya got me!

It slays me how a lighthearted question for the amusement of all can become a slanging match! Lighten up people.! Surveys say Mac users are more educated than average PC users, so how about we demonstrate it? :baby:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> or other comapnies jumping on the "i" bandwagon. Go ahead and Google just about any word -- but put an "i" before it:
> 
> iDog
> 
> ...


This one pisses me off to no end. iCoke  You would think with the money they have, they could afford their own advertising ideas. :greedy:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*Vent*



> Snapple etc. thanks for pointing out my off topic post in my own thread, ya got me!


Nah, just kidding, R. 

Now, I've got another one :

The slightly superior announcement on the part of my OCD, Windows-using colleague that he'd got a DVD burner! (Pause while I snigger at the memory … ) Then the bulging-eyed, face-turning-red reaction when I said my 3 year old fp iMac, and my nearly 3 year old PB came with them as standard. This underscores the "Macs are expensive" trap they fall into. They have no concept of what the Mac world is like, but patronise us anyway.

Phew. Glad I got that of my chest. RROOOAAAAAARR!


----------



## macbruce (Nov 13, 2002)

Kosh said:


> Or just after they've told you they've had to completely reinstall their Windows OS and all their apps to get rid of all the viruses and malware on the computer.


Right On!!

I just finished re-loading the OS and all other apps on my girlfriend's PC for the second time in just over a year.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

*time is money too!*

Yes, many never include the cost of their own time doing things like re-installing the OS, getting drive wiped (DIY or in a shop) when totalling the "cost" of a computer.:yikes:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

People who compare cheapie systems from Dell or Gateway to Apple, considerring that they are often comparing Dell's for sale prices to Apple's regular prices. A Dell 640m, their higher end laptop with similar features with a MacBook (but a bigger screen) costs more, by a small margin ($47 or something?) but still... their XPS laptop which is a premium laptop is pricey too, compared to the 17" MacBook Pro. If people want cheap computers they're probably as unlikely to look at an Apple as they are going to look at Toshiba, HP, Lenovo, etc. and Apple's stance is that they don't want their products to be a commodity. With so many companies starting to make commodity products, it's just plain good to hear that Apple is not following suit, because I said it before, I always like it when a really hot chick comes to me at a coffee shop asking questions about my iBook. That's never happen if I had a PC laptop.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

at the end of the day, you gotta put the iBook away...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> at the end of the day, you gotta put the iBook away...


Well, of course he does. After all, dona83's got a really hot chick on his hands... and he only has two of those


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> "If Macs are so great, how come everyone uses PCs?" from a friends dad after said friend was trynig to convince him to buy a Mac after a 3 hour long distance call where he tried to fix his dad's PC.


Been there. He brushed me off as a skeety 16 year old who knew nothing about computers.

Then explain to me why his PC has been in the shop at least once due to hardware problems and another time just top be reformatted due to too much spyware, etc. And this is a guy who runs spyware and won't even use P2P programs. Good job. You know what, you're right. Macs DO blow. I mean, I've had to put mine in 0 times. 

I hate it when people at school pretend they're a "mac user" just because they have an iPod:

1. You have an iPod shuffle
2. Because you have an iPod doesn't make you an Apple fan
3. You screw up your iPod's battery, not apple.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

People who use PC's and f-them up with spyware, porn, and viruses, and then need help from people like me to fix them, and I do, even though I think it's a funny joke to return the PC to 'working' condition, knowing it's inevitable return to clogity-land.

Then when they see me using a Mac, they look and talk to me like I'm using a lesser computer.

The irony of course being that, really, a Mac would be more foolproof for them to use.

But they're fools for a reason, I guess.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeez, no kidding, Soul Man 

A Mac is more right than it is wrong for WAY more people out there than they realize. But you're right; there's a weird dysfunction going on with your typical PC user. And it's a total conviction on their part based on ignorance.

You know what the worst thing I tell PC users interested in using a Mac is? The worst thing about using a Mac _is telling other people you use a Mac._


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

moonsocket said:


> "If Macs are so great, how come everyone uses PCs?" from a friends dad after said friend was trynig to convince him to buy a Mac after a 3 hour long distance call where he tried to fix his dad's PC.





Banny said:


> Been there. He brushed me off as a skeety 16 year old who knew nothing about computers.


I'm a 47 year old who is in the industry so I don't get the "knows nothing about computers". My parents are 6 hours away by car so I've done the long distance support call too often. 

On Mother's Day weekend my kids and I were up for to visit my parents for a combination Mother's Day and my Dad's b-day (May 15th). I showed my Dad the new Apple ads on the Sunday night.

On the Monday morning, just as I was doing something minor on his machine and we were just shooting the breeze I heard the shocking words, "So what kind of Mac should I buy?"

I went right to the Apple site and showed him this and that. Then I told him to run it by the boss (Mom) first. 

Sadly I got home only to receive a phone call that he had passed away that evening. 82 years old and as much as I didn't want to lose him, we knew that he wasn't in the best of shape, and had a condition that couldn't be operated on so it was always 'there'. 

We had a great weekend, including a weekend of not one bad word between us, no arguments, no disagreements, which was kind of unusual (we were Father and Son after all <grin>). His Grandchildren got to spend time with him. He went quickly. It had to happen eventually, so it was nice that things went the way that they did. 

And even though the machine didn't get ordered, he became a switcher.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Sadly I got home only to receive a phone call that he had passed away that evening. 82 years old and as much as I didn't want to lose him, we knew that he wasn't in the best of shape, and had a condition that couldn't be operated on so it was always 'there'.
> 
> We had a great weekend, including a weekend of not one bad word between us, no arguments, no disagreements, which was kind of unusual (we were Father and Son after all ). His Grandchildren got to spend time with him. He went quickly. It had to happen eventually, so it was nice that things went the way that they did.
> 
> And even though the machine didn't get ordered, he became a switcher.


Steve

Very sorry to hear about your Dad. It's wonderful to hear that you had that weekend with him. One of the best switcher stories I have come across....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My condolences, Steve


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

that's so sad... sorry Steve.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know what gets me? Fanatical Mac users who are convinced that Apple can do no wrong whatsoever and who insult Windows rather than actually debate it's merits/flaws.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> You know what gets me? Fanatical Mac users who are convinced that Apple can do no wrong whatsoever and who insult Windows rather than actually debate it's merits/flaws.


Windows has merits!!!??? :yikes: 
Kidding, kidding! 

Fanatacism of any kind can be a bit creepy. 

I work with both OS, and frankly really do strugle to see the merits of WIN, while the benefits of OS X _in my experience_ are phenomenal. But to suggest Apple can do no wrong....hmmm, that seems just plain sad.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry about your dad Steve.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Kosh said:


> My eyes, my eyes... I'll never get that picture out of my head!Express.


much better balmer with a laser gun sight


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Or this one:


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*.*

Hey, Macspectrum, mind if I adjust the laser sight a little? I find the brown stripe on his tongue ultra-disturbing.

Can't stand people who have to brag and show off like that.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*.*



PosterBoy said:


> You know what gets me? Fanatical Mac users who are convinced that Apple can do no wrong whatsoever and who insult Windows rather than actually debate it's merits/flaws.











*PosterBoy spots Fanatical Mac users.*


----------



## secondmilk (May 29, 2006)

Yes Ugh


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> I find the brown stripe on his tongue ultra-disturbing.


Perhaps it's a mere anchovy.

I hate it when they call Macintosh "the Macintosh." I don't use *the* Mac, I use *a* Mac. There's definitely more than one.

Sorry about your father, Steve. That's a very interesting story.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Snapple Quaffer said:


> Hey, Macspectrum, mind if I adjust the laser sight a little? I find the brown stripe on his tongue ultra-disturbing.
> 
> Can't stand people who have to brag and show off like that.


no problemo

your version reminds me of the guy who hires a hitman to kill his wife and her lover
the hitman sees them both in the bedroom and tells the husband that each shot will cost $5,000
the husband asks that the wife be shot in the mouth and the lover in the penis

after what seems like a very long time spent aiming, the husband asks why it's taking so long

the hitman replies; "I'm trying to save you one bullet"


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

*.*

Miss Gulch! Really!



> Perhaps it's a mere anchovy. :yikes:


MacSpectrum …


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MACSPECTRUMthe hitman replies; "I'm trying to save you one bullet"
[/QUOTE said:


> HAHA!!


----------

